# 4100 extinct



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

do they still manufactor the 4100 John Deere? I ask this because I might be looking for a new Deere soon and I really like this tractor. I havent really seen it on the deere site


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is now manufactured as 4110. Still pretty much the same tractor.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah i wasnt sure. I asked b/c my cousin bought a 4110 so yeah i figured that happened


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In my opinion the 4115 is the best of the small frame 4000 Ten Series John Deeres. It has a longer frame and more hp. Better able to do wide range of tasks. It is a bit pricier though.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Good little machines they are...whats also good is because they do not have the fancier electronics like their bigger brothers, they have unaffected by recalls thus far.

Duc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah they are simple very simple to operate and being my first tractor to learn on i like the hydro tranny


----------

